#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in Australia- Study abroad in Australia - MS in Australia >  >  Scholarship to study in australia  -  Scholarships for Studying in Australia

## nitika.arora

There are a range of scholarships available for international students wishing to study in Australia. A scholarship can provide invaluable help with funds for your study. There is strong competition for each scholarship but they are definitely worth investigating.

There are generally three different types of scholarships that you can apply for when considering studying in Australia:

tuition scholarships, which cover the cost of your educationscholarships that cover only living and accommodation expensesfull scholarships, which cover both tuition and living costs.
Most scholarships are based on academic merit, yet there is also some funding available for students from developing countries. Australian Development Scholarships (ADS) provide opportunities for people from eligible countries to undertake tertiary study in Australia in areas relevant to the development needs of their home country so that they may contribute to that countrys long-term development.

It should be noted that competition for scholarships is very strong and you should not rest all of your hopes on obtaining funding. With that said, there are certain approaches you can take that will increase your chances of gaining a scholarship:

Ensure that you fulfil all the necessary criteria for any given scholarship  some scholarships have very strict terms and conditions, so make sure you read all of the fine print on the application form before filling it out.


Your application should be proofread by somebody who speaks fluent English  scholarships committees will often overlook your application if it contains grammar or spelling mistakes.


Even though you might have your heart set on a particular scholarship, you should apply for as many scholarships as possible (even if they are for lesser amounts), as any type of funding is better than no funding at all.





  Similar Threads: Study in brisbane australia - Studying in brisbane Australia Work & Study in Australia - Working while studying in Australia Guidelines Study in australia for free - Study in Australia with Scholarships Studies in Australia - Study Culture in Australia - Pratical Approach in Australia Study in australia with scholarship - Scholarship for studying in australia for inter

----------

